# Any New Android Virgin Mobile Phones in the works?



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I have the Optimus V. I got in on the $25/month plan, so I am grandfathered in. Yay! Anyway, I am hoping that they are planning on adding some more decent phones soon. All of the other phones that are new don't even seem to stack up to the Optimus V. So, I don't mind spending a little more for a phone with better features (flash compatible, longer battery life and larger hared drive 500 mb is not cutting it). So, has anyone heard about any newer Virgin Mobile phones coming to the Virgin Mobile (prepaid) market this year? Any information would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I havn't heard any news of new Android phones coming to Virgin. If I see anything Ill be sure to post back.

You can also look here for phone news: Technology Product Reviews, News, Prices & Downloads | PCMag.com | PC Magazine


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks. Though, I am frustrated because they say if I change phones to another "smart phone", I get bumped up to $35 a month (I am grandfathered into $25/month). The LG Optimus V seems to be the best of the android phones of LG. There doesn't seem to be any incentive to change to a LESSER phone for MORE money, the same amount of minutes, text and data, etc. Bummer!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes. Phone companies are ripping people off when it comes to smart phones. It sucks to pay an EXTRA $30 a month (Verzion) just for a better phone.


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think there is no incentive to upgrade. The only phone that sounds halfway decent is the Motorola Triumph, which has a slower processor, a single core and mixed reviews. I would rather pay $25/month for a few less features, but be rooted and a decent rom. I need to be blown away with a great phone to spend at least $200 for the phone and another $120 a year for the service.


----------

